# Ordnerfreigabe geht nicht und verlangt Passwort



## fink-x (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe ein Laptop mit dem ich zuhause und auf der Arbeit im Netzwerk bin. Zuhause klappt die Netzwerkverbindung selten bis gar nicht. Dort habe ich ein normalsen Desktop Rechner. Wenn ich mit dem Laptop versuche auf den Rechner und deren vorhandene Ordner zuzugreifen kommt immer die Frage nach einem Benutzernamen und Kennwort. Keine Ahnung was ich noch eintragen soll ich habe alle möglichen Farianten getestet aber der nimmt keins an. Aber wenn ich jetzt auf dem Rechner in den Ordner gehe den ich Freigegeben habe und dananch mit dem Laptop den Ordner via Netzwerkumgehung aufmache funktioniert alles. Anders herum geht es gar nicht...Wenn ich versuche mit dem Rechner auf den Laptop zuzugreifen kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung das ich keine Rechte habe.

Anders auf Arbeit...mit dem Laptop kann ich das Netzwerk voll nutzen aber wenn ich mich von einem anderen Arbeitsplatz befinde und auf ein Ordner auf den Laptop zugreifen will kommt wieder dieses Anmeldefenster mit Kennwort und Benutzername...und keiner geht.

kann mir vielleicht einer von euch helfen...weil es doch schon sehr nervt das hier alles nicht klappt...danke im voraus

zu meine Daten:

Alle Rechner haben:
Win XP Pro SP 2
Win Firewall deaktiviert 
AV = Anitvir oder Clam Antivirus
Die Ordner die Freigegeben worden haben alle vollen Zugriff ohne Beschränkung und Freigegen für jeden. 
Erweiterte Freigabe ist aktiviert
Alle Rechner sind mit dem Administrator Konto angemeldet und haben ein Passwort
Das Passwort ist auf allen Rechnern das selbe nur die Benutzernamen unterscheiden sich.

ich hoffe das sind alle Infos die ich geben konnte...und ihr könnt mir helfen...

Danke im voraus 

fink-x


----------



## Sinac (17. Januar 2006)

ist das Notebook in der Firma in eine ADS Domäne eingebunden?
Worauf du achten solltest:
Gleiche Arbeitsgruppe / Domäne und gleicher Benutzer mit Administratorrechten + gleiches Passwort. Dann sollte es im Prinzip kein Problem geben.

Achte bitte etwas mehr auf deine Rechtschreibung.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## fink-x (17. Januar 2006)

Ich habe jetzt alle Benutzernamen und Passwörter gleich gesetzt und passiert immer noch nichts. Wenn ich aber jetzt in der Netzwerkumgebung auf ein Ordner klicke der Frei gegeben ist dann kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung: siehe hier 
Eine Domäne ist nicht vorhanden. Ansonsten ist alles gleich.
Arbeitsgruppe
Benutzername
Passwort
und alle haben Administratorrechte.

Wegen der Rechtschreibung möchte ich mich entschuldigen. 

Viele Grüße 

fink-x


----------



## Sinac (17. Januar 2006)

Hm, komisch. Ist Datei- und Druckerfreigabe denn richtig aktiviert?


----------



## fink-x (17. Januar 2006)

Ich bin leider kein Netzwerkprofi. Also die Datei und Druckerfreigabe ist in der Liste enthalten. Aber leider kann ich nicht sagen ob es richtig installiert ist. Wie kann man das denn feststellen?


----------



## wasted time (17. Januar 2006)

Sind die Daten auf einer NTFS Partition gespeichert?
Wenn ja, musst du da noch die Leserechte für das Netzwerk einstellen (Ordnerfreigabe reicht nicht).
Rechtsklick auf die Ressource(Ordner, Datei, Laufwerk etc.)->Freigabe und Sicherheit...(oder Eigenschaften)->"Sicherheit"-Tab


----------



## fink-x (17. Januar 2006)

Der Ordner liegt in einer Partition mit NTFS und hat Vollzugriff. Also so wie es sein soll.
Man das kann doch nicht sein


----------



## fink-x (17. Januar 2006)

Ich habe gerad noch ein bisschen rumgetestet und es macht nur der Laptop macken. Es ist egal ob ich W-LAN einsetze oder normales Kabel. Keiner kann auf mein Laptop zugreifen. Aber ich kann auf alle Rechner auf der Arbeit zugreifen, die aber halt nicht auf mich, komisch oder?


----------



## wasted time (18. Januar 2006)

Nur mal zur Klärung: Wer hat Vollzugriff AUF den Ordner?

Ansonsten pobier erstmal die einfache Ordnerfreigabe aus. Wenn es da geht, muss es einfach an den mangelnden Zugriffsrechten des Netzwerks auf den Ordner liegen.


----------



## fink-x (19. Januar 2006)

> Nur mal zur Klärung: Wer hat Vollzugriff AUF den Ordner?


Also so wie ich das alles eingestellt hatte, war es für "JEDEN" eingestellt.

So jetzt aber das komische...


> Ansonsten pobier erstmal die einfache Ordnerfreigabe aus. Wenn es da geht, muss es einfach an den mangelnden Zugriffsrechten des Netzwerks auf den Ordner liegen.


Das klappt...wie kann das sein? auf allen anderen Rechnern ist die erweiterte Freigabe eingeschalten. Kann mir das einer vielleicht deutlicher erklären wie das zusammenhängt?

Danke
fink-x


----------

